# 1968 matching number's



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

Hello All: It's Bob again

1. Where are the number's for my suppose to be matching number's 68GTO????

2. #4 Mechanic didn't seem interested to check... Dumb shit

Thank you, Bob


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Pieces that are cast in a mold usually have part numbers cast into them somewhere. You have to find that number and check it against the parts books for your model year. There also is a date usually....that should precede the assembly date of your car.

Parts that are machined and assembled sometimes have numbers and codes stamped on them as well. (Engines, transmissions, carburetors, alternators, distributors etc). 

I don't blame you mechanic for not wanting to check for those numbers. It takes quite a bit of time to locate and identify each number or code and then much more time in the books.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Main castings you need to check against your VIN and build sheet are the block, carb, heads, transmission and rear end. Use the search feature here to find links to procedure for each. Then you will need to order the build sheets (if seller did not supply the originals) to verify "numbers matching" claim.


----------

